# 10 Gallon Journal



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok as of now the plan is for this tank to be a moss scape, however the could change at anytime.

Specs

*Tank*_ - _ el cheapo 10 gallon
*Substrate*_ - _Eco complete
*Lighting*_ - _ 1 15w, 18000k Power-Glo 
*Filter*_ - _ Built In eclipse filter with bio balls and fine filter floss
*Decorations*_ - _ currently just rocks (mostly slate, need to find some wood
*Plants*_ - _ ATM I have some water lettuce floating on top and some micro swords (I'll be removing these before too long)
*Fish & Inverts*_ - _ 4 guppy fry(for now), planning on shrimp eventually
*Ferts*_ - _ Big Al's Multi Purpose




































This floater is for sale or trade, make me an offer and it's yours









Comments Welcome

I forgot to mention the background or lack there of. When I go back to work on the 5th I'm going to cut a piece of mirror for that and put it on with the backing facing the front. The backing of the mirror we use is a dark charcoal/ gun metal colour, which I think will look nice


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

DIY CO2 in action



not the best quality, I found the camera so I won't complain lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I love what you have done !!!
I may be interested in your floater plant 
Not sure what i have to trade (need to take inventory)
Im sure we can figure it out  maybe a new filter  and i have lots wood ........


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm sure we can work something out, I actually threw all that floater in the trash, because I decided I didn't want it in there, but I have more in my 55 gallon tank. It's great for fry and bubble nest builders.

Ross


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I can see good things happening here.  Also it's great the way you listed the Specs as it makes things so much easier.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Calmer,

I'm looking forward to seeing this progress, should be fun. 

I couldn't find any wood that I liked for the moss tree I want, so I made my own. Although I think I will have to try to get more fissidens fortunas to get it going well. Depends on how slow the growth rate really is.

Ross


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

*Update 1*

It's been a while since I posted anything regarding this tank and for good reason, I haven't done much to it since I set it up. That's about to change however. I was going to put shrimp in this tank but after getting 6 kribensis this past Sunday I have decided to put a pair of them in this tank if and hopefully when they pair up.

Ok so what I've done so far...

last weekend I took some window screen and sewed 5 magnets into it, one at each corner and one near the center. I then put the moss on top, folded the screen in half and sewed around the outside and down the middle. At this point the a week (or is it two) later the moss is starting to creep through the screen, not much mind you but it isn't dead so it's just a matter of time.










Next up, a fissidens fortunas moss carpet, I did this the same as the wall, minus the magnets. Once this grows in I will turn it around, cut out the locations of the rocks and place it in the right front corner.










I wanted to find/buy some driftwood to use for a moss tree, but was unsuccessful finding a piece I liked so I decided to make my own. This looks like crap so far, but hopefully the moss will grow in and cover the zip ties and string.










as you can see in the pic of the carpet, I'm getting brown algae on the rocks. How can I get rid of this??


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

_Green_ said:


> It's been a while since I posted anything regarding this tank and for good reason, I haven't done much to it since I set it up. That's about to change however. I was going to put shrimp in this tank but after getting 6 kribensis this past Sunday I have decided to put a pair of them in this tank if and hopefully when they pair up.
> 
> Ok so what I've done so far...
> 
> ...


 That should look cool once its filled in. For the brown algea thats diatoms the only way I found was to clean it off. I had it really bad because of my well water. I started to add a teaspoon of epson salts per gallon to my new tanks that I set up and noticed Iam hardly getting any now.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, Pat.

I had this same stuff in my 55gal when I first set it up, back then I got a golden Chinese algae eater. It ate it in no time, but I had to get rid of it because it was getting too aggressive to the other fish


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Moss growing on that tree will look nice. Especially when the moss hanging off of the branches starts swaying in the water current.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Calmer said:


> Moss growing on that tree will look nice. Especially when the moss hanging off of the branches starts swaying in the water current.


that's exactly what I thought, it's going to take a long time though as there is only a small amount of moss to begin with.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

fissidens is INCREDIBLY slow growing. mine is starting to do something. I got it tied to a rock with mesh and some wrapped around the base of a root in my betta tank. doesn't look too bad, but is taking its time.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I have to agree it grows SUPER SLOW. I've had it in the tank since just after it was started and it's just now starting to show new growth.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> That should look cool once its filled in. For the brown algea thats diatoms the only way I found was to clean it off. I had it really bad because of my well water. I started to add a teaspoon of epson salts per gallon to my new tanks that I set up and noticed Iam hardly getting any now.


I just put 4 nerites in the tank, 2 spotted and 2 striped and I'm happy to find out they eat that algae


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was woundering did you rig up that filter ?
I seem to be going through them fast and getting costly so I think tonight I will have a sit down and take the filter off the tray and try the aqua clear sponge on top ....im hoping this will work !


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I did, but my gf talked me into emptying this tank until we move, since I got a 20 over the weekend. She seemed to have issues getting over the fact that I had 3 tanks on the go in this small place. lol I should take her over to your place for a visit haha. Ah well I don't think this will last long and I'll have it going again . One thing I did noticed in the few days that I had the filter cartridge in there is that it was a lot quieter. I was able to fit 10 or so bio balls under the cartridge. 

Best Regards
Ross


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

what will be over ? your relaitionship? or moving ? lol

Good thing I picked well , hubby never tells me what to do .
NOT like I would listen anyway ....
if she upset about 3 tanks better not bring here here 
whats my count .....
1,40gl
2,35 gl 
1,12gl
3 ,3.5 gl ,6 ,2.5 gl 
oh almost forgot the salt , 1,12gl 
2 5gl back ups not set up lol
You could bring her sure then she gonna ban you from coming here as im not a good influance now am I ...........   

Did I tell you the noise should be min , when you set it back jimmy the hood with cardboard too , its the vibration!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I cut an AC sponge and pulled the old out of the tray and it works great ... actually better I think then b4 as I have no overflow on the sponge .
So it was a success!!!!!


----------

